# TT (and R8) dropped from Audi line up



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

https://translate.google.co.uk/translat ... n-ein.html

Posting it in the MK3, as more likely to have new car buyers in this section.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Although, according to this, an electric succcessor will appear (Electric R4?): https://www.electrive.com/2019/05/23/au ... v-by-2025/


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Dash said:


> Although, according to this, an electric succcessor will appear (Electric R4?): https://www.electrive.com/2019/05/23/au ... v-by-2025/


And that article ends...


> Audi boss Bram Schot revealed further details recently in an interview: "In two or three years at the latest, Audi will be the electrical benchmark," said Schot. In the next generation, the A8 will probably only be available as an electric model. For the TT sports car, an electric successor "for less than 45,000 euros" is planned.


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

The end I'd nigh . Time to invest in a proper car before leccy takes hold.


----------



## Ddave (Mar 6, 2019)

Obviously, not wishing to offend one particularly, 'sensitive' member of the forum I'm gonna express an opinion again (insert _winker_ emoji), yeah I know, sorry about that! :lol: . I feel this news is a reflection of how Audi is transitioning from the more luxury end of the market to just another mainstream car manufacturer. let's hope their prices in future reflect this.. :wink:


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

To be honest I am not bothered as its getting so hard to drive fast these days.I think I will be going back to 2 wheels for that.


----------



## Ddave (Mar 6, 2019)

Sounds a good alternative though.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

More reason to hang on to them then. 8)

Dealers are getting annoying sending me offers for cars that work out way more expensive for a lot less car. :lol:


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

It's just speculation again and people are gullible enough to suck it up... if they drop the TT in a couple of years or turn it into a vibrator on wheels, we'll all just buy something else.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

To be fair, an electric two seater would be right up my street.

I don't use my car for touring, nor am I motorway warrior. I don't get many more miles out of a tank on my TT as I do on my leccy car. Would seem to make sense to make the fun/daily an electric car more than making the family holiday car electric.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

I'd be happier with hydrogen, it's got to be greener than the production of batteries in the long run.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Mark Pred said:


> It's just speculation again and people are gullible enough to suck it up... if they drop the TT in a couple of years or turn it into a vibrator on wheels, we'll all just buy something else.


That'll be the dildo without wheels then


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

leopard said:


> I'd be happier with hydrogen, it's got to be greener than the production of batteries in the long run.


You can charge batteries at home, hydrogen you have to get yourself to Swindon for the one station. When the infrastructure is in place, definitely.

Home charging is also unsustainable in the long run from what I've heard. There are two leccy cars on my street, no idea how many more before the local lines and substation get overwhelmed.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Mark Pred said:


> It's just speculation again and people are gullible enough to suck it up... if they drop the TT in a couple of years or turn it into a vibrator on wheels, we'll all just buy something else.


It's not speculation, it was announced today by the CEO st the AGM.


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

leopard said:


> I'd be happier with hydrogen, it's got to be greener than the production of batteries in the long run.


Totally agree with you, less pollution, quicker fuelling and as safe, perhaps safer, than petroleum.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I reckon that decision was taken a long time ago. Bearing in mind how long it takes to develop a new car and that the Mk3 TT would be due for replacement in about 3 years, that decision wasn't taken this week. A replacement was never on the table.

And if Audi are putting all of their eggs into the EV basket then they're going to catch a cold. Battery powered EVs are just an interim measure. The enormous investment in power generation and the distribution infrastructure will never happen. Hydrogen fuel cell offers a far more practical solution to street level pollution.
Whether hydrogen or battery power are greener overall than the ICE is a different argument.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I read a quote a month or so ago saying the TT axing was still being argued about at the board, so whilst it was on the cards, I don't think it's been definite until this year. If they're looking to do a sports coupe in electric form, then I'd imagine it would be an evolution on what they've been working on currently.

Maybe a good excuse to go for a radically new design we've all been wanting to see.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Helium is a great option...


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Toshiba said:


> Helium is a great option...


Yeah, its a gas !



Dash said:


> Maybe a good excuse to go for a radically new design we've all been wanting to see.


Something with fake air vents perhaps.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Yeah, but its not dangerous..  
Coal could be another good option followed by nuclear..


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Better still, potentially planet saving...


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

ZephyR2 said:


> I reckon that decision was taken a long time ago. Bearing in mind how long it takes to develop a new car and that the Mk3 TT would be due for replacement in about 3 years, that decision wasn't taken this week. A replacement was never on the table.


Well myself and sherry mentioned this last year on this very forum that the TT/R8 we're doomed. Sherry has a few useful contacts for such information but think the info wasn't taken seriously at the time. Anyway I think that was last summer so the decision was made at least as long as that ago. Maybe months or a year before.

Me personally I was hoping he was wrong but unfortunately not...


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

No matter when it comes time to own an Electric sports car you can just do this


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

powerplay said:


> No matter when it comes time to own an Electric sports car you can just do this


Excellent 

A suspiciously fresh vid that almost had the evidence wrapped up in your favour here, possibly saved by the right hand gearshift, or may that be a ruse hmmmm


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Helium is relatively rare and can't be renewed. Once it's gone, it's gone.

Hydrogen is one of the most abundant elements, and a lot on Earth in the form of water. It's still energy intensive to extract, but it's limitless as it'll recombine with the oxygen and produce water.

On a leccy TT front, I encountered a chap who did a conversation on a MK1, before EVs took off. He had lead batteries, but with stripping out the engine and quattro the weight was fairly similar.


----------

